# Check out my updated woodshop tour



## THOMRIDER (Dec 31, 2009)

This is a video of my woodshop after I insulated and put up pegboard and reorganized (hopefully it will stay this way for a while).






Let me know what you think.


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Beats the heck out of my workshop! Haha the bench looks very nice also. Great features that you have added to it


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Thomrider, I think your bench is cool. I absolutely agree. It's a work bench not furniture. Your innovations and execution are outstanding. Well done.


----------



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

The bench looks good so is your video, great job congratulation
Regards


----------



## THOMRIDER (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you I appreciate your comments. I am in the process of making more videos now.


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

Very nice shop… Lots of good space saving ideas. I like the t-track in your outfeed. Interesting bench concept I have seen pictures of those but not a video.


----------

